
Globo.com’s live video platform for the 2014 FIFA World Cup - jbochi
https://medium.com/@jbochi/globo-com-s-live-video-platform-for-the-2014-fifa-world-cup-77259eb3b7db
======
magnotorres
WoW

------
pesnk
these numbers are great.

------
dreampeppers99
thanks for sharing

------
marceloboeira
awesome!

